# I've found my grail! Bremont ALT1-P



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

I posted a note on the Public forum yesterday about this...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/could-my-grail-543485.html

...and then I found this new Bremont forum...duh!

Anyway, the long and short of it is, I have finally found my grail... the Bremont ALT1-P. Now all I have to do is figure out how to save enough money to buy one... :think:

Mike


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Make no mistake, it's a nice watch. I hope you succeed in getting it!

cheers.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Oops. Just spotted this. I'd replied in the other thread. Sorry.

I was saying that, if I hadn't already got the ALT1-C, I'd be contemplating the ALT1-P very seriously.


SalonQP Bremont ALT1-P by Noodlefish, on Flickr

But as far as my personal "grail" Bremont goes, it has to be the long-sold-out EP120. Hey ho.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> But as far as my personal "grail" Bremont goes, it has to be the long-sold-out EP120. Hey ho.


The EP120 was a fantastic watch. The 'prop' style case back was _very_ unusual.
I think that it is a fantastic watch to want as a "grail".
My personal grail is the ALT1-Z/BK. It's an amazing watch that I _will_ get some day!

cheers.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

Spit161 said:


> The EP120 was a fantastic watch. The 'prop' style case back was _very_ unusual.
> I think that it is a fantastic watch to want as a "grail".
> My personal grail is the ALT1-Z/BK. It's an amazing watch that I _will_ get some day!
> 
> cheers.


I looked at the ALT1-Z as well, but I don't have a lot of use for a GMT complication. I also gave some attention to the ALT1-C, but there's something about the three-subdial chronos like the ALT1-P that just "looks right" to me...

Mike


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

mjbernier said:


> I looked at the ALT1-Z as well, but I don't have a lot of use for a GMT complication. I also gave some attention to the ALT1-C, but there's something about the three-subdial chronos like the ALT1-P that just "looks right" to me...
> 
> Mike


Go with what you feel, Mike. Only you'll wear it, so it'd better be right!

cheers.


----------



## barters (Apr 29, 2009)

Did you ever get your Alt 1P?


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Having the same problem deciding between Bremont watches myself. I have a Z purchase scheduled later in the year and can't decide between the P & C for an immediate purchase!:-s


----------

